

Microsoft quietly pushes 17 new trusted root certificates - devhxinc
https://hexatomium.github.io/2015/06/26/ms-very-quietly-adds-18-new-trusted-root-certs/

======
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9789819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9789819)

